# 4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?



## ALLiNEEDisWEED (9. Oktober 2014)

*4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?*

Hallo leute,

ich möchte mir einen neuen monitor kaufen aber ich weiss noch nicht genau welchen.
Kann mich nicht entscheiden ob es ein wqhd aus korea werden soll oder doch lieber ein 4k monitor.

Ich habe zwei r9 290x grafikkarten und denke, dass sie die 4k auflösung stemmen können.

Könnt ihr mir ein paar modelle empfehlen?
Ich benutze den pc meist nur zum gamen und internet surfen.

Danke für eure hilfe

Mfg


----------



## sepei (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?*



ALLiNEEDisWEED schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> 
> ich möchte mir einen neuen monitor kaufen aber ich weiss noch nicht genau welchen.
> Kann mich nicht entscheiden ob es ein wqhd aus korea werden soll oder doch lieber ein 4k monitor.
> ...



Ich besitze auch zwei R9 290X. Bei mir sind beide Wassergekühlt und übertaktet. Trotzdem laufen die meisten Games nichtmal bei Wqhd flüssig.
Liegt vermutlich am AMD Treiber.


----------



## ALLiNEEDisWEED (9. Oktober 2014)

Ah ok, wassergekühlt wären meine auch. Hast du das aa auf höchster stufe?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?*



ALLiNEEDisWEED schrieb:


> Ah ok, wassergekühlt wären meine auch.


Wären oder sind??


----------



## ALLiNEEDisWEED (9. Oktober 2014)

Sind


----------



## son_goku (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?*

Grüße ALLiNEEDisWEED! 

Wenn du auf hohe Bildwiederholraten setzt, dann fallen 4k Monitore aus dem Rennen, da diese nur 60Hz ermöglichen. 

So wie ich das sehe hast du das nötige Geld für 2 r9 290x (wakü) Karten, deshalb behaupte ich mal du hast genügend für den ASUS ROG Swift: https://geizhals.de/eu/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-90lm00u0-b01370-a1052247.html

Dieser Bildschirm ist eine Eier legende Wollmilchsau, mit WQHD & 144hz usw. 
Ich kann ihn dir nur Wärmstens ans Herz legen. 

Wie man aus Tests entnehmen kann schafft schon eine r9 290x bei Crysis 3 in 2560x1440 rund 40 FPS (Ohne großartiges AA) da sollte es mit 2 von den Biestern keine großen Grafikeinschränkungen geben. 


son_goku!


----------



## ALLiNEEDisWEED (9. Oktober 2014)

Ja, den asus rog swift hatte ich mir auch schon angesehen. Ist aber schon ein bisschen teuer 

Glaubt ihr asus bringt den monitor auch ohne g-sync? Sollte dann ja gute 100-150 euronen vom preis runtergehen.

Mfg


----------



## Sammy_Fable (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?*

Denke ich weniger. Da gibts schon ne Alternative von Asus für WQHD: ASUS PB278Q, 27" (90LMGA070T01081C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Hat aber ein IPS, kein TN Panel. Und auch keine 144Hz.
Möglich wäre es, mMn, dass eine Freesync Alternative für diesen Monitor erscheinen könnte. Is aber nur Spekulation.


----------



## ALLiNEEDisWEED (10. Oktober 2014)

Wollte mir den yamakasi catleap holen. Der soll bis 120hz gehen und ein ips panel besitzen. 

Ist 6ms reaktionszeit zum zocken zu langsam?


----------



## Defenz0r (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?*

Kommt auf die Spiele an die du spielst und wie gut du schon bist.
Naja, ich an deiner Stelle würde auf IPS + WQHD + 144Hz + nVidia Gsync + 27" Monitore warten.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?*

Die Frage ist, welche Reaktionszeit er wirklich hat.


----------



## Oozy (10. Oktober 2014)

son_goku schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe hast du das nötige Geld für 2 r9 290x (wakü) Karten, deshalb behaupte ich mal du hast genügend für den ASUS ROG Swift: https://geizhals.de/eu/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-90lm00u0-b01370-a1052247.html


Eher keine so gute Empfehlung, da einer der "wichtigsten" Kaufgründe, das integrierte G-Sync Modul, nicht benutzt werden kann, weil zwei AMD-Karten verbaut sind.



ALLiNEEDisWEED schrieb:


> Ist 6ms reaktionszeit zum zocken zu langsam?


Welche Spiele werden denn gespielt? Ist dir eine sehr schnelle Reaktionszeit mit schnellen Bildwiederholungsraten wichtig oder eher ein Bild mit guten Farben/Kontrasten/gutem Blickwinkel etc?


----------



## ALLiNEEDisWEED (10. Oktober 2014)

Spiele so ziemlich alles. Aber hauptsächlich shooter (bf4, ...) und rpg (skyrim usw.) games. 

Ich möchte auch nicht zuviel ausgeben weil ich denke er wird nur als übergangslösung dienen (ca. 1 jahr). Dann sollten schon ordentliche freesync modelle kommen. Eventuell mit 4k


----------



## ALLiNEEDisWEED (10. Oktober 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Ist dir eine sehr schnelle Reaktionszeit mit schnellen Bildwiederholungsraten wichtig oder eher ein Bild mit guten Farben/Kontrasten/gutem Blickwinkel etc?



Am besten beides


----------



## Atent123 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?*



ALLiNEEDisWEED schrieb:


> Spiele so ziemlich alles. Aber hauptsächlich shooter (bf4, ...) und rpg (skyrim usw.) games.
> 
> Ich möchte auch nicht zuviel ausgeben weil ich denke er wird nur als übergangslösung dienen (ca. 1 jahr). Dann sollten schon ordentliche freesync modelle kommen. Eventuell mit 4k



4k kannst du momentan bei den meisten Spielen vergessen mit zwei grakas hat man zwar genug Leistung für WQHD aber nicht für 4k.
Waren nicht 144 Herz IPS Geräte angekündigt?


----------



## Defenz0r (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?*

Natürlich, deswegen sagte ich ja man solle warten und am besten bei den FreeSync/GSync Modellen mit WQHD + 144HZ + IPS zugreifen.


----------



## Jor-El (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?*



Atent123 schrieb:


> 4k kannst du momentan bei den meisten Spielen vergessen mit zwei grakas hat man zwar genug Leistung für WQHD aber nicht für 4k.


 Siehe hier.

Ich persönlich spiele schon seit zwei Jahren auf einem Dell U2713HM mit *einer* 780 ohne Probleme jedes Spiel.
Gut, ich knall auch nicht ohne Sinn und Verstand alle Regler auf Rechts und schimpf dann pausenlos in Foren über grottenschlechte Portierungen. Ultra sieht meist nicht viel besser aus und Kantenglättung kann man ab WQHD auch etwas sparen.

Wenn es denn WQHD mit 144Hz und G-Sync sein muss, dann ist der Asus zu empfehlen. Das TN Panel kommt nah ran an ein IPS.
Wobei ich es nicht verstehe was G-Sync bei einem 144Hz Panel bringen soll. Kann man auch kurz hier nachlesen.

Da ich mir nur ein paar Jahre einen neuen Monitor kaufe, würde ich definitiv zu einem 4k greifen. Mit G-Sync, das dann auch Sinn macht, schon für 500€ zu haben. Damit ist man vermutlich die nächsten 10 Jahre gerüstet und Single GPU's können die Auflösung auch schon gut handlen. Gibt genug Jungs hier im Forum, die sehr viel Spaß mit ihrem 4k Monitor und ihrer Single GPU bei zocken haben.
2024 kann man sich dann nach einem 8k 21:9 curved Monitor umsehen.


----------



## Defenz0r (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?*

Ich verstehe die Verfechter des 21:9 Formates nicht. Das lohnt sich meiner Ansicht nur für Programmierer usw.
Leinwand Effekt, ja mag sein, aber 16:9 eignet sich für mehr Arten von Spielen als nen 21:9, es sei denn man ändert die Skalierung.

TN egal ob es neue TN Technologie ist, wird nie an gute IPS Technologie heranreichen, auch wenn es schlechte IPS gibt, wird das neue TN vielleicht so gut sein wie ein schlechtes IPS Modell.


----------



## Eins33Sieben (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?*

Ich kann dir den Yamakasi Catleap 2B OC wärmstens empfehlen. Hab ihn auch und zocke alles mögliche damit , die Reaktionszeit ist eben so genial wie das Panel. 
Wenn du dir die Bildqualität anschauen möchtest , geh in den nächsten Apple Store und guck dir einen iMac 27 Zoll an , ist nämlich das gleiche Panel. 
Ich schaffe übrigens 130 Hz mit meinem Yamakasi.


----------



## Pitfall (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?*



Eins33Sieben schrieb:


> Ich kann dir den Yamakasi Catleap 2B OC wärmstens empfehlen. Hab ihn auch und zocke alles mögliche damit , die Reaktionszeit ist eben so genial wie das Panel.
> Wenn du dir die Bildqualität anschauen möchtest , geh in den nächsten Apple Store und guck dir einen iMac 27 Zoll an , ist nämlich das gleiche Panel.
> Ich schaffe übrigens 130 Hz mit meinem Yamakasi.


 
Welchen genau und wo hast du deinen gekauft? 

Oder muss man da nichts beachten?


Edit: 
Meinst du den hier:
Perfect Pixel* YAMAKASI Catleap Q270 "2B Extreme OC" IPS 2560x1440 120Hz Monitor | eBay

Der hat 120Hz und Perfect Pixel.


Kann ich den eigentlich an eine 290X anschließen? Die 290X steht nämlich nicht in der Beschreibung.


----------



## Jor-El (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Verfechter des 21:9 Formates nicht. Das lohnt sich meiner Ansicht nur für Programmierer usw.
> Leinwand Effekt, ja mag sein, aber 16:9 eignet sich für mehr Arten von Spielen als nen 21:9, es sei denn man ändert die Skalierung.


Ahjo, ist bestimmt ein schönes Panoramabild und wenn es sich durchsetzt, wird es vllt. irgendwann Standard. 16:9 langt mir aktuell aber auch.


Defenz0r schrieb:


> TN egal ob es neue TN Technologie ist, wird nie an gute IPS Technologie heranreichen, auch wenn es schlechte IPS gibt, wird das neue TN vielleicht so gut sein wie ein schlechtes IPS Modell.


Vllt. sieht man was davon, wenn die 1:1 nebeneinander stehen. Wenn man sich ein paar Vids ansieht, kann man mit der nötigen Geduld zu einstellen ein adäquates Bild mit dem TN hinbekommen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bq6fnNU4T4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVyaYCcmC-E

Ich hatte fürher TN und heute IPS. Muss aber sagen, dass ich nie eine WOW-Effekt hatte. Mache aber auch keine Fotobearbeitung. Hauptsächlich Daddeln und mal ein wenig TV und das immer direkt vorm Monitor. Kenne auch sonst niemanden der im 45° Winkel vom Monitor hängt und sich über die Farbe aufregt. 
Für mich Auflösung+Geschwindigkeit > Farbtreue (die man eh einstellen kann)+Blickwinkel


----------



## Rho (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?*

Die beiden Videos sind in etwa so sinnvoll wie die unzähligen Testvideos zum Klang von Lautsprechern, die man auf YouTube findet.

Ich bin erst vor kurzem von TN auf PLS umgestiegen und der "WOW-Effekt" war für mich gewaltig. Dabei waren sowohl der Bildschirm mit TN- als auch der mit PLS-Panel per Kolorimeter kalibriert. Man muss auch nicht erst einen 45° erreichen um bei einem TN-Panel Verfärbungen zu erleben. Bei einem Größeren Bildschirm, also 24" oder spätestens 27", hat man dann zwangsläufig am Rand Verfärbungen, weil es einfach nicht möglich ist die gesamte Fläche im 90° Winkel zu betrachten.


----------



## Jor-El (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?*

Sollte ja nur einen Eindruck zumindest der Farben vermitteln und zumindest in den einem Video bestätigt der Utuber die Beobachtung in den Kommentaren.

Ich bin aber auch zum Glück nicht der Einzige der mit einem guten TN keine Probleme hätte...


BertB schrieb:


> das bild ist top,
> 
> habe noch nen 21:9 LG mit ips,
> der sieht nicht besser aus, wenn man mich frägt,
> ...


Aus diesem Thread.
Edit: Er hat übrigens den Samsung U28D590D


----------



## Rho (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?*

Die Videos sind einfach totaler Käse. Da gibt es so viele Faktoren, die den echten Eindruck verfälschen. Die verwendete Kamera und deren Einstellungen, der verwendete Codec und die zum Encodieren verwendeten Einstellungen, der Player mit dem was Video wiedergegeben wird, der Monitor auf dem es angezeigt wird usw. Und Trotz allem sieht man noch deutliche Unterschiede zum TN-Panel. Zumindest im ersten Video. Das zweite habe ich mir gar nicht erst angesehen. Diese Art von Test/Vergleich hat einfach absolut keine Aussagekraft. Wenn man sich wirklich einen echten Eindruck verschaffen will, geht das nur persönlich.

Mag ja sein, dass es Leute gibt, denen diese Unterschiede weniger stark auffallen bzw. die auch mit einem TN-Panel glücklich sind. Ich hatte auch jahrelang einen Monitor mit einem solchen Panel und komme auch heute noch regelmäßig in die Situation mit solchen Monitoren arbeiten zu müssen. Ein Problem habe ich dabei nicht. Trotzdem ist das Arbeiten mit einem IPS-Panel für mich deutlich angenehmer. Dabei variiert der wahrgenommene Unterschied zwischen TN- und IPS-Panel aber natürlich auch noch je Anwendungszweck. Am stärksten fällt es mir im Desktop-Betrieb auf, danach in Filmen und erst an Dritter stelle in Spielen.

Die ganze Diskussion können wir uns aber schenken. Am Ende kommt es nur auf den subjektiven Eindruck des TE an. Deshalb sollte er sich einfach die entsprechenden Panel-Typen persönlich ansehen und basieren auf diesem Eindruck seine Meinung bilden. Nicht aufgrund irgendwelcher YouTube-Videos oder persönlicher Vorlieben irgendwelcher Nutzer, mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## ALLiNEEDisWEED (11. Oktober 2014)

Danke für eure beiträge 

Das problem ist, dass ich einfach nicht warten will 

Ich denke ich werde mir so einen korea monitor (qnix, yamakasi) als übergang holen bis es gute 4k monitore oder wqhd monitore mit freesync gibt.

Zur zeit muss so ein korea teil herhalten. Hoffe ich kann den dann über 100 hz clocken damit ich das auch mal sehe. Bin ja nur die 60hz gewohnt.

Und damit mein cf gespann auch mal was zu tun hat wollte ich über die full hd auflösung hinaus.

Gibt es einen besseren als den qnix oder yamakasi? Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?

Mfg


----------



## Rho (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?*

Ob nun X-Star, QNIX oder Yamakasi ist ziemlich egal.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4k oder wqhd monitor für gaming. Aber welcher?*



Jor-El schrieb:


> Edit: Er hat übrigens den Samsung U28D590D


 
Die TN-Panel von 4k-Monitoren kannst du aber auch nicht ernsthaft mit TN-Panel für Full-HD Monitore vergleichen.


----------



## dsdenni (11. Oktober 2014)

http://geizhals.at/de/asus-pb287q-90lm00r0-b02170-a1094194.html

Selbst mit einer 290 kann man gut auf 4K spielen. Nur BF4 und Watch Dogs ging natürlich nicht auf 4K (30FPS)
Aber Arma 3 oder Grid Autosport z.b waren absolut spielbar. Farben und Blickwinkel sind obwohls TN ist seehr Gut und absolut ausreichend.


----------

